# Can-Am Turns over but won't start **NEED HELP**



## Daniel80

I have and 2011 800R xtp, It will turn over but not start, Now the dash will light up but no digital info is shown, the only thing the dash will do is blink the check engine light. And sometimes the dash will work and it will start. Any suggestions?


----------



## duckincrazy92

Check your battery cables. Make sure you got a good connection and no corrosion. And also check your electrical plugs. Might have a bad connection some where.


----------



## Daniel80

Thanks, I checked all my connection plugs and battery, I have that d.e.s.s. witch is supposed to be something with with the encoded key, Do you think it is possible that has something to do with it? It turns over strong


----------



## utu

DSS key can go bad.


----------



## whitesuspect

Did you check you fuses??? Im guessing its out of warranty?


----------



## utu

Double check the fuses. On my son's 08 outlander 800 xt the diodes in the fuse box were bad,could start by shorting the solonid and run. Be sure about the way diodes are in only work one way.


----------



## tyler66665

I am having this same problem. did you ever find out what the issues was?

Thansk!


----------



## tyler66665

tyler66665 said:


> I am having this same problem. did you ever find out what the issues was?
> 
> Thansk!


 I fixed my problem. I got a new cluster for my 2011xmr and it works perfect again.


----------

